# m1t libido loss



## babylon (Aug 11, 2004)

Im going to start a cycle of m1t and 4ad. im just trying to figure out how much trandermal 4-ad i should take to help with the lethargy and libido loss caused by the 20mg m1t. Should I take 200mg of transdermal 4-ad or should i take 400mg? any insight on this is appreciated


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 11, 2004)

How old are ya?  Beleive it or not, I didn't use any 4 derm on my 20mg, 3 week cycle.  I was hurtin' tho.  More so from depression than loss of libido.  I never quite lost "all" of it  . 

I"m 20 tho.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

If you are taking 20 mg/day of M1T, take between 150-200 mg of 4-ad twice daily. This worked well for me. Just make sure you shake the 4-ad bottle, apply right. let dry, don't sweat off, etc....


----------



## BIG C (Aug 11, 2004)

I didn't notice any loss at all. All I took was the M1T. I was very tired though, but I worked a lot of overtime at work during the same time

I did 3 weeks on. I am currently on a 2 week break and going for 3 more on.

One thing was the pumps on this.  They were so intense they actually hurt.  If you thought side laterals gave you a pump in your shoulders before, just wait!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 11, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Just make sure you shake the 4-ad bottle, apply right.




Shake?      Maybe this is why I'm sitting here naked, contemplating life with a pair of scissors in my hand right now...


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 11, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> I did 3 weeks on. I am currently on a 2 week break and going for 3 more on.


NO PCT!??!?!?!?!


----------



## muscleflexin (Aug 11, 2004)

I only took 10 mg of M1T per day and needed 200mg 
of 4Derm daiy from day 3 till the end of my two week cycle.

Not sure if 20 mg I would need more. But some people say they
don't need any 4AD on M1T, so I guess you'll just have to see what makes you feel the best.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

I felt best once I started taking 4-5 sprays twice daily of 4-derm. You don't need it until day 3, but you might as well start them at the same time. You will be real horny for 3 days.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> One thing was the pumps on this.  They were so intense they actually hurt.  If you thought side laterals gave you a pump in your shoulders before, just wait!


 I was doing creatine at the same time. My deltoids were sore before I even started side laterals (I do them last). I didn't attribute it to the pump, but it was only like that on the m1t. No problem now.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 11, 2004)

Ya, I was wondering if I will need much 4Derm if any at all when I start my M1T.  I never had any energy or labido loss on 1AD, but quite the opposite.  I will probably do a couple sprays twice a day for good measure, just to make sure.


----------



## babylon (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks. whats the difference between LGP and normal 4ad? whats the best stack with m1t? which one is better - in pill form or luquid?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO PCT!??!?!?!?!


 x2


----------



## babylon (Aug 11, 2004)

which is more preferable - pill form or luquid?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 11, 2004)

babylon said:
			
		

> which is more preferable - pill form or luquid?


What does it matter, if you grow boobs and never naturally produce testosterone again?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

babylon said:
			
		

> which is more preferable - pill form or luquid?


transdermal 4-AD is what you want.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, I was wondering if I will need much 4Derm if any at all when I start my M1T.  I never had any energy or labido loss on 1AD, but quite the opposite.  I will probably do a couple sprays twice a day for good measure, just to make sure.


 Trust me, you want > 3 sprays twice daily. 4 is better. I did fine on 1-AD alone, too. M1T is much different.


----------



## babylon (Aug 11, 2004)

i have trouble shopping for transdermal 4ad, the only 4ad i find in luqiud form is methylated 4ad. What brand did you guys use?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

This is the perfect one at an awesome price: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=817


----------



## babylon (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks, bro!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

babylon said:
			
		

> i have trouble shopping for transdermal 4ad, the only 4ad i find in luqiud form is methylated 4ad. What brand did you guys use?



Why would a transdermal be methylated? 

Can you provide a link to this please..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a link for it.

www.nosuchthing.com


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Thats exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I have a link for it.
> 
> www.nosuchthing.com


 
Link doesn't work man!  get your shit straight


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think i overdid it on the 4AD, i used 5squirts 2x day, and it made me want to hump (almost) every female insight.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 11, 2004)

use two more,  It's all good until you start wanting to (almost) hump the dudes too.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 12, 2004)

Transdermal M4ad  it also has 4ad

http://www.legalgear.com/products_LGP4.htm


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Transdermal M4ad  it also has 4ad
> 
> http://www.legalgear.com/products_LGP4.htm


Yep


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO PCT!??!?!?!?!


 Yeah I'm doing PCT.  Should have included that!


----------



## babylon (Aug 12, 2004)

is it ok if i use 6oxo and matrix rx for pct? no access to nolvadex...


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 12, 2004)

yes sir

make sure to start out with 6 caps of 6oxo a day.


----------



## size_matters (Jan 29, 2010)

*Wow High Dose And No Pct!!!*

you guys are asking for trouble theres a reason why m1t is banned, ive been using it for a while now and i never heard of any ppl using such high doses 20mg a day 3 weeks on for a 20yo is way too much you prolly have sensitive gyno nipples if you dont use pct... hit me up if you want to know the PROPER ways to use m1t... wii_would_liketoplay@hotmail.com...
thanks


----------

